# Pedestal Bed ideas ?? Help appreciated..



## MNbuzzdust (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to build a pedestal for our queen bed. I noticed most people build them with the drawers 2 high and then dont use a box spring. I was thinking of just making it shorter and having 1 set of drawers but if you can get by without a boxspring I may consider it…
1. What is the purpose of the box spring and how is it to sleep without it?


> 2. Also how would you build it so it could come apart easily as we cannot get a queen boxspring up or stairs


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I made a captains bed that was only one drawer high and used the box spring. I could tell the difference with out the box spring. You could build the platform in three sections. Two outside sections to hold the side drawers and an inside section to hold a long drawer that could be pulled out from the end. Bolt all three sections together and then screw a platform one the top. Look at LJ ChrisDavis sight, he is the bed master of the group. Might get some good ideas looking at his beds. Good luck!

God Bless
tom


----------



## modestmouser (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm actually working on a platform storage bed design. it's going to be made mainly with 3/4" birch plywood, with nice hardwood drawer faces, footboard, and headboard. completely modular so that it can be moved easily, dissassembled, and put back together again. it will feature four deep drawers with about 6 cubic feet of storage each.

as far as the manufacturer's voiding the warranty when it's not used/sold with a box spring, (or when used with your old box spring), that's just a vehicle for selling an extra (and completely) worthless item. no good for anything.

we've got a memory foam mattress, and the "box spring" that we had to buy to get the warranty is really just a rigid platform. BS stands for box spring…. or something else.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We have a King size with a door in the middle instead of a long drawer.


----------



## MNbuzzdust (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies.
I am thinking if I just use our original bed frame and weld an extention on the feet to raise it up a foot I then could then just build a face frame and put 2 drawers on each side and simply connect the corners


> That way the weight of the bed will still be on the original frame and it would be easy enough to take apart etc


 Suggestions ??


----------

